# Decks



## frankp (May 4, 2016)

So we're getting ready to add a deck to our house. Perhaps not the typical path but my wife and I disagree on deck shape and we've taken to throwing polls up online to get a general feel for what other people like when making design decisions for the house. (This is why we're leaving the laundry room on the main floor of our house after I went to the effort of plumbing for it in the basement etc.)

As such, I'm going to ask you fine folks for your input on which deck option you prefer. I won't tell you which one I prefer and which my wife prefers but you can see for yourself they are drastically different in final aesthetic. The existing patio is some 35 feet long and the retaining wall (top of the design images) tapers from 2 feet high to the ground in 3 or 4 steps at the edge where it will "meet" the deck. There is a slope above that serpentine wall that slopes toward the deck and also down and to the left (in the design images) as it moves toward the deck.

The deck will only be ~12-18 inches off the ground so only one step down to be ground level.

So, to sum up, which do you prefer? The straight deck or the curved deck?

EDIT: Doh! My picture attachment failed. I'll attach later from my phone.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

I do not need a picture- I guarantee the wife's choice is right!!!- You are doomed to failure if you take another path. You should have learned this from your plumbing error.  Why am I so sure- I have been married a total of 40 years- slow learner but this is a lesson I have gotten..............

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

PS. Her plan is a safe bet- Yours- Vegas has the 10/1 against ya-proceed at yer own risk..........


----------



## Sprung (May 4, 2016)

I'll agree with Mike - go with what your wife likes. If there's something like design aesthetic on something I'm building for her/our home that we disagree on, I'll usually go towards what she prefers. I like making her happy and keeping her happy. In that end, that matters more to me.

Depending on how the space looks where it's going, both straight and curved have their appeal to me, depending on the space and the design of everything else and how it would fit into the overall aesthetic of the house and yard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2016)

I can't help because I have read your post 3 times and can't see where you've described the deck muchless two versions of it. I suck at that though.

I've built many decks, a bunch of them quite fancy with trees within the deck and contoured planking with and without tree benches, even built a deck incorporating angles and positioning of the Great pyramid of Khufu for an amateur Egyptologist and my general answer is that the cooler the deck, the more it will draw family and friends out to it, and the more compliments you will get and conversations started from it. A deck is an empty canvas begging for the designer's and builder's imagination to DO SOMETHING-ANYTHING to make it look cool. It's hard to overdo the creativity in designing a deck because most of them are just boring clones of the other 99% that everyone who drinks a beer and eats a plate of barbeque on, have seen. Dare to break out of that mold. You don't have to go insane just don't build the same boxy squares and rectangles when you can incorporate simple yet lively design features.

An easy but really cool feature that I got from a customer and built for her from her sketch is to have one corner of the deck transition into and ascending stairway that led into the attached gazebo. The gazebo was separate but also part of the deck. Like she said, the entire deck felt like it existed to funnel everyone into the gazebo, yet the non-gazebo portion of the deck was full of design features on its own.

You can also do a lot with an elevated area of the deck (or just making the entire deck area multi-level) say in the center against the house with builtin benches facing a tree in the middle, with a table and bench circling the tree - it's a little more than simple but not that bad. If you don't have a tree anywhere that will fit within a design scheme then build a large planter and put a big ornamental in it. It's a real draw for kids especially.

If you're an accomplished builder or just like a challenge, descending serpentine stairs look fantastic especially with rails that follow the snakey path. I did see where you said you have 18" to work with so instead of a single step down make that "step" a mini-deck itself and use odd angles and built-in benches or planters and or other features such as a slight arc at the end to pronounce it as it's own little space and create a little satellite deck, instead of just a single boring step.

I joke about the wife thing too - although most of you really do have to do what yours says I do not. I married a wife that knew she would not lord over me anymore than I would her. My suggestion is to work on the design together so that once it is finished in the design stage - you BOTH own it and agree as a TEAM. That's what a marriage is supposed to be. That marriage advice was free. 

There's countless ways to make your deck say something more than _"I'm a bunch of wood planks thrown together in a weekend so I can hold up a grill and a couple of families."_. Having said all that, I agree decks can look great kept simple, but every little "non-traditional" feature you incorporate just adds that much more character and charm. A deck can in fact be SO cool it can overshadow the entire area including the visual focus of the home itself, which is something not everyone wants. Unless the deck SHOULD be the focal point . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (May 4, 2016)

Trying from my phone... still no luck. @Kevin, I intend to attach an actual image to this thread, once I'm at a computer that will allow me to post pics to the site. Here at work (where I did the design drawing) I am blocked from uploading pics on WB, for some reason. For the record, a lot of the "features" you've suggested are in my ideas, though most of them are not shown on the designs because they're just a shape basis that I will use to get the permits. EDIT: I also agree entirely with your marriage advice. That's very much how our marriage works, so far.

I'm just soliciting opinions on shape for purposes of what's likely to resell better. If we believed we'd retire in this house, I'd build to my wife's desire and never think twice. I'm just thinking from a property value perspective as much from our personal preferences. Once I get the pics up and get some opinions on the shapes I'll go further into justifications for both preferences; I think it may skew results if I discuss them prior to "voting".


----------



## frankp (May 4, 2016)

Here's the picture. For general aesthetics or for 'resale value', let me know what you prefer. Curved, or straight deck. Disregard any significant differences in dimensions. These will effectively be the same dimensions, though there might be a little variance. It should be less than a foot, though.


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2016)

From my likings I would definetly match the curve of the patio into the deck.

You say you're not staying there tho so that would be my deciding factor.

How long will you enjoy it? You can always do the top pic and then landscape the curve around to match the patio and both options would be appealing for resale IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

I prefer the curved one, the only thing I might consider is will the extra effort and possibly cost be balanced out by an increased value when selling the house? I'd think it would but I don't know your neighborhood or real estate market so..... The curved one looks like it was really designed for the space while anyone can just slap on a deck with some angles. Not knocking your skills, I'm sure if you do it it will be well done but will prospective buyers appreciate it as much if you go plain and straight?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 4, 2016)

With the existing patio being curved, if you're adding on to it, I would continue the curve. More work, yes, but the design then works and the whole deck spaces flows together as one cohesive unit. To add the straight deck on to the curved deck creates a jarring, dissimilar look that doesn't go well, IMO. I do think that continuing the curve creates a lot more visual appeal and would make the deck and space more inviting. I would imagine that a potential future buyer may also find the unique look more appealing to set the home/deck apart from most other decks that are straight sided.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2016)

Curves. Radii. Arcs. Whatever you want to call it but avoid the straight lines. It isn't nearly as hard as it looks. You aren't curving the frame remember just the decking and fascia, and you don't even have to curve the fascia boards but I would. 

The frame will be straight mitered angles just shorter runs but nothing major. You can do it. And should IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 4, 2016)

I'd go for the curved one...and assuming you'd continue some of the curved seating area along the top, it would create some interesting subtle niches for folks to use if you had a crowd there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2016)

Im making a deck at my lady's house this summer, I was just thinking rectangle, but now you guys got me thinking.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2016)

Something else I want to add Frank and that is I'm not an armchair deck builder. I've built many from plain to extravagent so when I tell you that a guy who can build a kayak (you) can build a deck with sweeping curves I'm not blowing smoke.

I have no doubt that you have any doubt you can do it, we both know you can. You just want to know if it is worth the extra time to do it. If you didn't have any building skills I'd say no it isn't because the learning curve would be too great, but I know you're no greenhorn to a challenge and that's why I have been advising the way I have.

One thing you will have to do is build a few jigs. One jig you'll need is a clamp-on jig that allows you to cut the joist let-ins on the corners of the 4x4s. You cannot orient the joist posts perfectly where corners are because few of them will be 90s or 45s. You can actually freehand that and I started doing it after my first curved deck. If I did it the first time why can't you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (May 4, 2016)

@Kevin, yeah I'm not too worried about the ability to do it. I've built a couple decks (no curves) and the added complexity of the curves is really not that much extra work, in my opinion. The hard part is determining the support structure, which will be a little different between the two options, and I can do all that while I'm relaxing with lots of time to make decisions. The wife is worried about the time it will take me to actually build it with all the other things going on if we don't hire some help, primarily. It's mostly about just determining the extra structural requirements and cost difference between the two. At this point there really isn't a lot of difference in the structural requirements of the two either but I need to verify my designs will meet code here regarding overhangs etc.


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2016)

I prefer the curves. My wife and I have had similar discussions about a deck on our place... I voted for curves on our deck as well, but I sense a pending veto locally.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Sorry but I cannot resist, I think this is appropriate here

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2016)

I could live with either design. Normally I tend to be a straight line kind of person, but the curved version you drew actually is very appealing. I would have to agree with the comments on "Happy wife, happy life" above, and am dying to know which design you and she prefer. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

Tell her the curved one is cheaper to build. Wait, she's Asian not Irish. She's too smart for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (May 5, 2016)

So, after putting the structural designs together, the two are nearly identical. Both can be built with the same number (and size) of footings, the same sizes and numbers for beams and joists, and fairly similar positions to the footings. The only difference big is the rim joist shape and how much effort it is to draw and cut a curve on the deck boards once they're in place. We're running about a 57/43 split of preference for the curved option over the straight option. 

Now that we have a good basis for comparison, I will say that I prefer the curved option and my wife prefers the straight one. Her biggest concern is cost (I think I can walay that concern with the structural design discussion) and the time it will take as well as cost of building the curved deck versus the straight one. If we hire it out we expect a fairly significant price difference (but haven't gotten any bids yet). If I do it, she thinks it will be "hard" (probably not accurate) and will take me a long time (probably accurate). 

Thank you to everyone for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tell her the curved one is cheaper to build. Wait, she's Asian not Irish. She's too smart for that.



Not sure but if I remember right Frank's wife is an engineer. Trex material will bend that radius -easy...........


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2016)

Rocky's easy plan for decks... Pour concrete! No maintenance, won't rot, no twisting, warping, cracking, breaking, screws and/or nails sticking up, weak spots, whatever... Just pour it, finish it, let it harden, and enjoy until the end of time! 

Tore ours out last year and poured it, couldn't be happier! Curves and radiuses are easily accomplished there too!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Rocky's easy plan for decks... Pour concrete! No maintenance, won't rot, no twisting, warping, cracking, breaking, screws and/or nails sticking up, weak spots, whatever... Just pour it, finish it, let it harden, and enjoy until the end of time!
> 
> Tore ours out last year and poured it, couldn't be happier! Curves and radiuses are easily accomplished there too!



Mikes easy plan for decks- paving stones- Ya put them down- no cracks- no maintenance and if/when you need to work on infrastructure underground you just pick them up and dig........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 8, 2016)

In my case, the wood deck was between the house and the pool, infrastructure underground was under concrete on both ends anyhow, just had a wood deck in the middle for some unknown reason, with all the aforementioned deficiencies, that the women around here wanted fixed. Then they told me the entrance for the crawl space was under the deck as well, and I told them they had lost their minds. Then the plumber arrived, had to cut the deck out, and sure enough the crawl space entrance was under there, and the friggin house is built 4 inches off the ground, with plumbing, and wiring under the floor. I was like, "You have got to be shittin me!!" So the little bit of infrastructure under the concrete deck (_Kitchen sink drain_) is inconsequential on my part. I have bigger problems under the concrete pool deck, and under the house. BUT...

_The Plumber had a little skinny crackheaded yo-yo working for him, and he pointed him in the hole with an entrenching tool and told him he wanted a trench 2 ft. wide, 2 feet deep, go in 6 feet and trench from one end of the house to the other. Cut a new crawlspace hole on the end of the house so we could pour the other closed. Don't have to worry about me crawling under there, my shoulders are more than two feet wide, and there isn't room under there for me to turn around and get out._


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2016)

More discussions on decks...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1082824275093817

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

